# Tag der offenen Tür beim BikeBauer



## Team Nicolai (3. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebe BikeBauer Freunde,

in guter alter Tradition wollen wir auch dieses Jahr wieder Tür und Tor für euch öffnen, um nicht nur unseren Tag der offenen Tür zu feiern, sondern auch den Kick-Off der Nicolai Deutschlandtour 2012. Daher werden neben unseren Bikes auch einige Testbikes aus der hauseigenen Nicolai-Flotte dabei sein. Darunter auch das ION 20 E-BOXX und das ION 16 E-BOXX.
Wir haben uns entschieden die Augen vor der stetig wachsenden E-Bike und Pedeleg Nachfrage nicht zu verschliessen und haben GRACE gebeten ihre Version von Elektromobilität bei uns zu präsentieren.
Aber zurück zu unserem eigentlichen Steckenpferd, dem MTB. Damit ihr die Bikes nicht nur angucken und euch in etwa vorstellen müsst, was sie auf dem Trail wohl zu leisten vermögen, bieten wir an beiden Tagen geführte Touren über unsere Hometrails an. Natürlich seid ihr dazu auch herzlich mit eurem eigenen Nicolai bzw. MTB eingeladen.
Erstmalig dieses Jahr wird SR-Suntour, sowie der Schweizer Reifenhersteller ONZA durch Hoshi K. Yoshida vertreten sein. Dieser wird natürlich auch diesmal das Event in Ton und Bild festhalten. Weiterhin dabei sein wird das Conti-Nicolai-Team, vertreten durch Teamchef Torsten Rödl, sowie Fahrerlegende Daniel Jahn. Zum Schluss, aber auf keinen Fall als letztes, wird unser Freund X-Tof von Reset mit einigen Leckereien aus dem Hause Koehn aufwarten.
Wir bieten euch die Gelegenheit, abseits von Messe- und Eventtrubel, in gemütlicher Atmosphäre, bei einem frischen Getränk und einer Bratwurst, die Neuheiten für 2012 nicht nur anzuschauen, sondern das Material auch direkt auf dem Trial anzutesten. Am 31.03., sowie am 01.04. jeweils ab 11.00 Uhr begrüßen wir euch auf der Halskestraße 8 in Ratingen. Erscheint zahlreich und verschafft euch und uns einen gebührenden Start in die Saison 2012.

Grüße vom BikeBauer,

Johannes


----------



## reflux (3. Februar 2012)

hoffentlich mit herrn x-tof am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (3. Februar 2012)

Könnt Ihr einschätzen ob Ihr dann ein Helius AM Pinion (im Idealfall mit nem Serien Pinion) oder ähnliches vor Ort haben werdet?


----------



## macmaegges (4. Februar 2012)

meinereiner stellt sich gerne an den grill.

johannes mein ion bring ich dann auch mit


----------



## Ti-Max (4. Februar 2012)

Was ist denn an normalen Rädern da, also ohne E-Boxx und dem Pinion-Gedöns, mit der guten alten Schaltung


----------



## anjalein (4. Februar 2012)

Hi Max,

Ich habe aus sicherer Quelle erfahren, dass Nicolai 2013 keine Rahmen mehr ohne eBoxx oder Pinion anbieten wird....


----------



## Ge!st (4. Februar 2012)

anjalein schrieb:


> Ich habe aus sicherer Quelle erfahren, dass Nicolai 2013 keine Rahmen mehr ohne eBoxx oder Pinion anbieten wird....


Das halte ich für absolut unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Ti-Max (4. Februar 2012)

Mein nächstes Rad soll sowieso ein Mojo werden  Von daher, ist es mir wumpe


----------



## giles (4. Februar 2012)

anjalein schrieb:


> Hi Max,
> 
> Ich habe aus sicherer Quelle erfahren, dass Nicolai 2013 keine Rahmen mehr ohne eBoxx oder Pinion anbieten wird....



Ist das so eine Verkaufsmassnahme, wie als die Abwrackprämie (nur ohne Prämie)? Geht es Kalle so schlecht?


----------



## trailterror (4. Februar 2012)

@anjalein

Damit würd man sich doch mehr als ein eigentor zimmern...


----------



## Team Nicolai (4. Februar 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr einschätzen ob Ihr dann ein Helius AM Pinion (im Idealfall mit nem Serien Pinion) oder ähnliches vor Ort haben werdet?



hallo

wir werden wenn alles gut geht das pinion wieder da haben, welches anfang des jahres bei uns war, die bis jetzt bestellten pinion werden erst im april ausgeliefert, könnte etwas eng werden, mit einem serienpinion, wobei ich schon ziemlich scharf bin auf meins 
das ion 18 und das ion 14 sind am start, und vieleicht auch schon das update ion 20, ansonsten die üblichen verdächtigen in form von helius am,ac rc, usw.. achja und johannes neues am mit L oberrohr und s sitzrohr, wurde heute schon über den trail geballert!!
ein besuch lohn sich auf jeden fall.

gruss

der Thomas

achja der satz ist echt gut,
Is mir scheiss egal wer Dein Vatter is, so lange ich angel läuft hier keiner übern Teich! 
könnte von mir sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## provester (4. Februar 2012)

Einen kleinen Vorgeschmack gab es heute schon: 

Eine erstklassige Trail-Jagd im "Ratinger Forst" - Bedingungen hätten nicht besser sein können: luftige Minusgrade, staubtrockene Trails und (fast) kein Eis 

Ist immer wieder eine Freude mit dem BikeBauer (Thomas) und seinen Jungs eine Runde zu drehen - lockere Atmosphäre und ein wenig fachsimpeln bei lecker Kaffee - außerdem konnte ich das neue AM von Johannes bestaunen..

Freue mich schon auf ein Wiedersehen beim Tag der offenen Tür! Dann mit Sonne und unter noch mehr Gleichgesinnten - Wird bestimmt wieder hammer! 

Hier mal Johannes neue Waffe (hoffe er hat nichts dagegen) - finde meins sieht daneben aus wie der brave Konfirmanden-Bruder..


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Februar 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Mein nächstes Rad soll sowieso ein Mojo werden


----------



## Ti-Max (4. Februar 2012)

Noch habe ich fast vier Jahre Garantie ...


----------



## tanchoplatinum (5. Februar 2012)

Hi Max,

Ich habe aus sicherer Quelle erfahren, dass Nicolai 2013 keine Rahmen mehr ohne eBoxx oder Pinion anbieten wird.... 




Da steht aus sicher Quelle, also ich glaub das jetzt einfach und bin froh noch eins ohne e-Antrieb oder Pinion zu haben.

So werden sich alle bald drum reißen und dann schauen alle in die Röhrer die keins haben.

Wenn ich euch jetzt sag das ich einen Dino im Garten stehen hab, dann wollt ihr ihn auch alle sehen.


Schau wir sehen uns auf dem Trail, auf nem Nicolai oder auf nem Dino.


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Februar 2012)

was laberst du da ???


----------



## der Digge (5. Februar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmaegges (5. Februar 2012)

Boah du hastn Dino im Garten ?  Wo wohnst du, den muss ich mir angucken


----------



## dr.juggles (5. Februar 2012)

anjalein schrieb:


> Hi Max,
> 
> Ich habe aus sicherer Quelle erfahren, dass Nicolai 2013 keine Rahmen mehr ohne eBoxx oder Pinion anbieten wird....



ich hoffe doch sehr stark, dass dieser satz hier eine große portion ironie beinhaltet


----------



## Timmy35 (5. Februar 2012)

Warum, die mayas haben doch für den 21.12.12 das ende der menschheit vorausgesagt. Warum sollte nicolai also 2013 überhaupt noch rahmen anbieten.


----------



## Xiper (5. Februar 2012)

es wird meine ehre sein!


----------



## Triple F (5. Februar 2012)

anjalein schrieb:


> Ich habe aus sicherer Quelle erfahren, dass Nicolai 2013 keine Rahmen mehr ohne eBoxx oder Pinion anbieten wird....



ODER: Wie man einen Haufen Hühner aufscheucht .

@Thomas:
Der Termin fällt vermutlich mit meinem Umzug zusammen.
Habt ihr schon die Daten für die restliche Tour?


----------



## macmaegges (5. Februar 2012)

anjalein schrieb:


> Hi Max,
> 
> Ich habe aus sicherer Quelle erfahren, dass Nicolai 2013 keine Rahmen mehr ohne eBoxx oder Pinion anbieten wird....




ich lese:  die produktpalette wird erweitert durch pinion und eboxx nicht ersetzt...

so schwer zu verstehen ?


----------



## -johannes- (5. Februar 2012)

@macmaegges

nicht so unfreundlich willy



Und ich denke nicht das Nicolai nur noch E-Bikes und Pinon Räder baut oder sogar keine Rahmen mehr in 2013 bauen wird.  

Vielleicht kehren wir jetzt wieder zum Thema zurück 

Wir werden bei dem Thomas einen neuen Team Fahrer des Gates-Nicolai Teams vorstellen der auch vor Ort seien wird. 

Wir hoffen das ihr alle zahlreich erscheinen werdet und die ganze Bande mal wieder zusammen Radfahren kann wird wie bei den letzten Trail-Days.

Grüße -Johannes-


----------



## macmaegges (5. Februar 2012)

Traildays Junge, letztes Jahr wars der Hammer, kann das übertroffen werden ? 

Das war nich unfreundlich gemeint johannes


----------



## Kunstflieger (5. Februar 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Mein nächstes Rad soll sowieso ein Mojo werden  Von daher, ist es mir wumpe



Das hätte ich gerne gesehen wie ein Mojo in Belgien in Tausende Carbon Splitter zerschellt wäre


----------



## Ti-Max (6. Februar 2012)

Pssst ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (8. Februar 2012)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Traildays Junge, letztes Jahr wars der Hammer, kann das übertroffen werden ?
> 
> Das war nich unfreundlich gemeint johannes



Schönes Zitat in Deiner Signatur


----------



## cycophilipp (8. Februar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> was laberst du da ???



ich denke er will damit sagen, dass er nicht glaubt, Nicolai baue 2013 keine "normalen" Rahmen mehr.

Haha, ich hab auch n Mojo Arthur


----------



## derAndre (23. Februar 2012)

Wird auch ein Ion 14 Testbike da sein? Vielleicht sogar mir ner travelbaren 140mm Gabel?


----------



## Team Nicolai (23. Februar 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> Wird auch ein Ion 14 Testbike da sein? Vielleicht sogar mir ner travelbaren 140mm Gabel?



Hallo

na logo ist ein ion 14 am start!

gruss

Der Thomas


----------



## derAndre (23. Februar 2012)

Sweet. Ich freu mich und bin sehr gespannt auf Bikes, Leute  und Würtschen.


----------



## Team Nicolai (24. Februar 2012)

Johannes neues Bike







Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Eksduro (24. Februar 2012)

schikkes ding...

genau an der stelle will ich morgen aber auch ein foto haben...watn panorama


----------



## Ti-Max (24. Februar 2012)

Und vor allem mal wieder mit Schaltung  Die gute alte Kettenschaltung ...


----------



## Kunstflieger (24. Februar 2012)

Son Spruch kann nur vom Beratungsresistenen kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (24. Februar 2012)

Jepp, alter Panzerfahrer


----------



## Dutshlander (24. Februar 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Jepp, alter Panzerfahrer


wie mein Oppa, kann sich auch an nix neues gewöhnen


----------



## oldrizzo (25. Februar 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Johannes neues Bike
> Gruß
> 
> Der Thomas



sehr schönes bike... evtl. sollte ich doch statt schwarz.... grübelgrübel....


----------



## US. (1. März 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Johannes neues Bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ausnehmend schönes Bike, schlüssiger Aufbau und toll in Szene gesetzt!


----------



## WODAN (1. März 2012)

Thomas, so müßten wir auch mal die Evos fotografieren


----------



## Team Nicolai (1. März 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Thomas, so müßten wir auch mal die Evos fotografieren



Das machen wir mal

Der Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (1. März 2012)

Sehr geiles AM, gefällt sogar mir, sieht richtig schnell und kompakt aus und nicht wie ein schwerfälliger Trecker ...


----------



## KHUJAND (1. März 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Sehr geiles AM, gefällt sogar mir, sieht richtig schnell und kompakt aus und nicht wie ein schwerfälliger Trecker ...



ich finds irgendwie seltsam ?


----------



## Team Nicolai (1. März 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich finds irgendwie seltsam ?



Ich auch

Der Thomas


----------



## provester (1. März 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Ich auch
> 
> Der Thomas



Kann man damit überhaupt touren fahren?


----------



## US. (1. März 2012)

Hab jetzt doch nach was zum Meckern gefunden an dem genialen Bike 
Die schwarze untere Steuersatzlagerschale in Verbindung mit der hängenden Gabelbrücke sieht etwas blockig aus.
Steursatzschale unten in silber fänd ich besser.

Hast es mir aber schwer gemacht was zu finden 

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Team Nicolai (1. März 2012)

US. schrieb:


> Hab jetzt doch nach was zum Meckern gefunden an dem genialen Bike
> Die schwarze untere Steuersatzlagerschale in Verbindung mit der hängenden Gabelbrücke sieht etwas blockig aus.
> Steursatzschale unten in silber fänd ich besser.
> 
> ...



Na prima, dann bin ich ja beruhigt!

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Ti-Max (1. März 2012)

provester schrieb:


> Kann man damit überhaupt touren fahren?




Wenn man Touren fahren kann, dann kann man damit auch Touren fahren


----------



## KHUJAND (2. März 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Ich auch



was gibts da zu lachen Thomas  ? 

kurzes sattelrohr vs. halben meter sattelstange. 
muss man das verstehen...


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2012)

Kann man den Sattel weiter versenken 
Mit mancher Telestütze und der Originalhöhe gehts hier und da schon recht eng zu

G.


----------



## KHUJAND (2. März 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> BikeBauer,



war heute schon vor ort... beim BikeBauer gibt es NICOLAI technisch mehr zu sehen als in Lübbrechtsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hjoerch (3. März 2012)

herrliches Rad, das Silbriche


----------



## Team Nicolai (5. März 2012)

Hjoerch schrieb:


> herrliches Rad, das Silbriche



Danke!






Der Thomas


----------



## Ti-Max (5. März 2012)

Da gefällt mir sogar mal Raw ...


----------



## Team Nicolai (14. März 2012)

Hallo

Oh Mann ich bin Stolz wie Bolle!!

Frank Schneider kommt auch zum BikeBauer, eines meiner Idole

Gruss

Der Thomas


----------



## KHUJAND (26. März 2012)

ist bald soweit... wir freuen uns drauf


----------



## Brickowski (26. März 2012)

Moin,

ich bin zufällig an dem Wochenende in Düsseldorf und würde Sonntags mal vorbeischauen. Kann man einfach nach Lust und Laune mal nachmittags reinschneien oder seid ihr da alle auf Tour?

Und: wie siehts mit Anreise per öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln aus Richtung Düsseldorf kommend aus?


----------



## Team Nicolai (26. März 2012)

Brickowski schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin zufällig an dem Wochenende in Düsseldorf und würde Sonntags mal vorbeischauen. Kann man einfach nach Lust und Laune mal nachmittags reinschneien oder seid ihr da alle auf Tour?
> 
> Und: wie siehts mit Anreise per öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln aus Richtung Düsseldorf kommend aus?



kannst gerne kommen, die touren laufen den ganzen tag, vielleicht muss du etwas warten, bis das objekt deiner begierde verfügbar ist.

Gruss

Der Thomas


----------



## der Digge (26. März 2012)

Hab ich eigentlich ne Chance auf so schicke Fotos wie oben wenn ich mein Rädchen mitbringe?

@KHUJAND,- bisse Samstag oder Sonntag da?


----------



## Dutshlander (26. März 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ist bald soweit... wir freuen uns drauf


und ich kann nicht dabei sein ((schnief) aber nicht wirklich binn auf Malle)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (26. März 2012)

der Digge schrieb:


> Hab ich eigentlich ne Chance auf so schicke Fotos wie oben wenn ich mein Rädchen mitbringe?
> 
> @KHUJAND,- bisse Samstag oder Sonntag da?



Hallo

Wir machen für unsere Kunden & Freunde extra eine Fotoshootingecke

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Holland (26. März 2012)

Hi!

Wie sieht die Veranstaltung zeitplanmäßig aus?

Gruss
Holland.
(der darauf hofft, dass da wer knippst der dieses grün richtig einfangen kann...)


----------



## Team Nicolai (26. März 2012)

Holland schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Wie sieht die Veranstaltung zeitplanmäßig aus?
> 
> ...



Der Zeitpaln sieht vor,dass die Veranstaltung entspannt wird
Die Touren werden nach Personenanzahl vom max. 10 Personen gestartet
Zuzüglich 3 Tourguides.


Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Der Zeitpaln sieht vor,dass die Veranstaltung entspannt wird



Ich schlage den Satz mal als SdW....Satz der Woche hier im Forum vor

G.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. März 2012)

der Digge schrieb:


> @KHUJAND,- bisse Samstag oder Sonntag da?



evtl. an beiden Tagen.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. März 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Oh Mann ich bin Stolz wie Bolle!!
> 
> Frank Schneider kommt auch zum BikeBauer, eines meiner Idole
> 
> ...



am meisten freue ich mich auf Ulla N.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (28. März 2012)

Ulla ist dabei?????


----------



## KHUJAND (28. März 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> Ulla ist dabei?????



JEPP ! Samstag.


----------



## Team Nicolai (29. März 2012)

Hallo,

Das Helius AM Pinion ist auch am Start, hier nochmal aufgrund der vielen Anfragen.

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## KHUJAND (30. März 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das Helius AM Pinion ist auch am Start, hier nochmal aufgrund der vielen Anfragen.
> 
> ...



Thomas leider spielt das wetter nicht mit. 

wir sind um ca. 13 Uhr da.


----------



## Team Nicolai (30. März 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Thomas leider spielt das wetter nicht mit.
> 
> wir sind um ca. 13 Uhr da.



Wetter ist das, was mann draus macht!

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## KHUJAND (31. März 2012)

war super heute... DANKE Thomas.


----------



## der Digge (31. März 2012)

Jo  auch wenn leider nur ein Kurzbesuch drin war.


----------



## Eksduro (31. März 2012)

jopp...schön wars

noch nie so viele N´s auf einem haufen gesehen und "DER PANZER" mittendrin


----------



## Triple F (31. März 2012)

Baukran...


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2012)

Ja, das wird aber Zeit das mal die ersten Bilder auftauchen
Euch noch einen letzten aber schönen Sonnentag

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (1. April 2012)

Wo wir bei Bildern sind ... die Fotoecke war cool gewählt, wie gemacht für mein Rad  
Freue mich auf die Bilder, an der Stelle schon mal danke!


----------



## petete2000 (1. April 2012)

so ein Tag.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. April 2012)

und ich durfte den Panzer anfassen.


----------



## Ti-Max (1. April 2012)

Ekelhaftes Teil...

Wo sind die Bilder der schönen Bikes


----------



## KHUJAND (1. April 2012)

Hoshi hat so schöne Bilder gemacht... hoffe auf einen link


----------



## Ti-Max (1. April 2012)

Dann hoffe ich mal weiter, dass noch Bikes kommen, für all diejenigen, die früher nicht mit Lego-Technik gespielt haben


----------



## sluette (2. April 2012)

na schaut halt auf die Nicolai FB seite, da wurden schon 30 bilder hochgeladen...


----------



## Ti-Max (2. April 2012)

bin nicht bei FB, ich habe aber keine Eile ...


----------



## der Digge (2. April 2012)

Fotoshootingecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (2. April 2012)

Das ist doch schonmal ein sehr guter Anfang


----------



## c_w (3. April 2012)

Licht und kompositionsmäßig hätte ich mir von der Fotoecke aber schon mehr erhofft ^^

Da ist noch Luft nach oben! Wo sind die Bilder von Hoshi ;-)


----------



## Diamondaine (3. April 2012)

Bin mal gespannt ob noch mehr Bilder kommen, die häufigsten die man im Web sieht, sind vom oben abgebildeten "Baukran"

Eine Frage, @petete2000 oder andere die es wissen.
Welche Farbe ist das AC? Sieht aus wie eloxiert, habe aber bisher kein türkis Eloxal gesehen, oder ist das blau elox extrem hell ausgefallen/von der Kamera extrem verfälscht?


----------



## Kunstflieger (3. April 2012)

Das AC ist ein Einzelstück, ist Türkis Elox.
Ist auch von der Geo anders, ist ein S Rahmen mit Gussets am Sitzrohr.


----------



## -johannes- (3. April 2012)

Das Helius AC ist in Türkis Eloxiert und ist eine Einzelanfertigung von mir. Es ist ein Massrahmen und würde eine XS sein.


----------



## derAndre (3. April 2012)

Thomas hat doch eine milliarde Bilder gemacht. Ist der noch mit aufräumen beschäftigt?

Ich fand es jedenfalls sehr interessant, so viele so gute und trotzdem so verschiedene Räder auf einem Haufen zu sehen, ein paar der Nicolaiboys "kennen zu lernen" und in Action zu sehen. Die Tour hätte gerne kürzer ausfallen können und eventuell in ein wenig kleineren Gruppenstärken. Ich hätte jedenfalls gerne noch ein paar mehr Räder getestet. Das Hardtail von Daniel glaube ich oder ein Argon FR wovon merkwürdigerweise keins da war und das Helius mit L Oberrohr und S Sitzrohr hätte ich auch gerne mal über den Trail gejagt. Leider ist so ein Tag viel zu kurz um alle Räder ausgiebig test zu fahren.

Das Pinion ist ein Traum und verdammt leicht. 16kg ist ne echte Ansage (OK, ok mit Mädchenreifen und Luftfederelementen, das trotzdem!) Da kommt Mann schon ins Träumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (4. April 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Licht und kompositionsmäßig hätte ich mir von der Fotoecke aber schon mehr erhofft ^^
> 
> Da ist noch Luft nach oben! Wo sind die Bilder von Hoshi ;-)



Ich wollte Bilder mit "Maschinenbau und Seele" und keine "sterilen" Studiofotos, das wurde 100% umgesetzt


----------



## Team Nicolai (5. April 2012)

zwei alte "Krieger"






Gruss

Der Thomas


----------



## WODAN (5. April 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> zwei alte "Krieger"
> ###
> Gruss
> 
> Der Thomas



Yeah, Thomas!


----------



## Team Nicolai (5. April 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Yeah, Thomas!



Hallo,

Das Bild ist nur für Dich!!






Der Thomas


----------



## WODAN (5. April 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das Bild ist nur für Dich!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Crewso (5. April 2012)

Habt ihr eigentlich nen Newsletter oder sowas? Jedes mal verpasse ich euren Tag der offenen Tür


----------



## Fizik56 (5. April 2012)

Hallo,
jetzt ist es bald eine Woche her, dass wir mit euch unseren Tag der  offenen Tür begehen konnten. Wir hatten wirklich Spaß und haben uns  gefreut, das ihr so zahlreich erschienen seid. Der ein oder andere ist  sogar mit uns und den Nicolai Jungs über unsere Hometrails gefahren. Ein  absolutes Highlight war der Ford Mondeo, der nun - gut erhalten und  ceckheftgeflegt - einen neuen Besitzer sucht.
An dieser Stelle möchte ich auch nochmal allen Freunden vom Bike Bauer  danken, die mit ihrer Anwesenheit eine so tolle Veranstaltung erst  möglich gemacht haben. Wir freuen uns nun auf eine erfolgreiche und  spannende Saison 2012 und hoffen einige von euch auf diversen Events und  Rennen wiederzusehen.

Grüße vom Bike Bauer

Johannes

P.S.: Aufgrund der Menge an Bildern, die an diesem Wochenende entstanden  sind, bedarf es noch einiger Sortierarbeit. Ihr könnt aber spätestens  zum Wochenende mit den ersten Impressionen rechnen

nochmal frohe Ostern vom Bike Bauer


----------



## Team Nicolai (5. April 2012)

so was hübsches






Der Thomas


----------



## KHUJAND (5. April 2012)

^^ Anna ihrs ...


----------



## reflux (5. April 2012)

was passiert denn mit den videos  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (7. April 2012)

Frank Schneider!







Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Ti-Max (7. April 2012)




----------



## Team Nicolai (12. April 2012)

Unser Ehrengast!!






Danke an Frank Schneider

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## WilliWildsau (13. April 2012)

Schneidi rockt
Schöne Eindrücke von eurem Tag der offenen Tür
Gruß Jens!


----------



## derAndre (14. April 2012)

Schade das das rechte (vom betrachter aus gesehen) Bike am Sonntag nicht da war und auch kein Bruder davon. So eins wäre ich gerne mal in Ruhe Probe gefahren. 



			
				Fizik56 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aufgrund der Menge an Bildern...


Das mit den Fotos passiert nach dem Motto der stete Tropfen höhlt den Stein oder wie?


----------



## reflux (29. Mai 2012)

kann man irgendwann noch die Bilder, die während der Fahrten gemacht wurden bestaunen
bzw. das Video?


----------



## Team Nicolai (31. Mai 2012)

reflux schrieb:


> kann man irgendwann noch die Bilder, die während der Fahrten gemacht wurden bestaunen
> bzw. das Video?


ja bestimmt wenn ich es gebacken bekomme die videos hochzuladen

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## reflux (31. Mai 2012)




----------

